# Preparing gummy shark for the table



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey chaps we managed to catch a gummy shark of 7.8kgs on the weekend and we killed it straight away, bled it, gutted it and still found it had a little bit of a bitter taste once eaten which I'm assuming is the amonia taste that people talk about.

Any tips as to how to get the amonia taste out of the flesh. How do you guys prepare your gummy fillets for the table? If you have any recipes please post them up in the recipe section.

By the way its not me in the photo as a friend of mine caught it 

Milt,


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, i always give mine a week or two in the freezer. This completely removes the ammonia taste. When this is done it is an excellent table fish.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Same as elephant fish, minimum 2 weeks in the freezer, make sure you skin them as well. :wink:


----------



## DogFish (Aug 31, 2005)

We always "trunk" them as soon as possible to avoid the ammonia taste.

1. Chop off the tail and cut out the fins.

2. Slice down through behind the head to the backbone and then run the knife along the backbone to the tail end, removing the top fillet.

3. Turn over and slice through behind the anal vent to the backbone and then run knife along to the tail end again, removing the bottom fillet.

4. Skin and trim these two slabs down to suitable size fillets later at your leisure. Ready to eat straight away with no ammonia taste.

It's important to get the flesh off the backbone/spinal cartilage at the earliest opportunity as the ammonia contamination originates from a small green sac nestled in the spine. Also, Ive been told it's not a good idea to eat the belly flaps or stomach lining for whatever reason. Soaking the fillets overnight in milk will also get rid of any ammonia flavour.

Bon appetite... DogFish


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Dogfish all the info is greatly appreciated :wink:

Milt,


----------

